# Possible high yield synthesis method for 1 phenyl 1 acetone



## aaronstevens (Sep 16, 2022)

Btw what do you think about this have you tried? The invention relates to a synthetic method for 1-phenyl-1-acetone. The synthetic method comprises the following steps: with benzene as a raw material and a solvent, adding propionyl chloride and AlCl3 in two steps at a temperature of 25 to 35 DEG C under the catalysis conditions of AlCl3; and carrying out a Friedel-Crafts acylation reaction to synthesize 1-phenyl-1-acetone. The synthetic method has the advantages of simple process, low cost, mild reaction conditions, product yield of more than 96%, product purity of 99.9%, maximum utilization of waste liquid for preparation of AlCl3.6H2O, no ecological environment risks, substantial economic benefits and suitability for large scale industrial production.


----------



## G.Patton

aaronstevens said:


> 1-phenyl-1-acetone



aaronstevensHello, do you mean Phenylacetone (P2P)? Phenyl-2-Propanones from Acetone Mn(III)-Catalyzed Aromatic Acetonylation method is already described with video.


----------

